# A home for Homer



## MsFarmr (Sep 27, 2011)

I am starting out new, I have a nice loft built, now in the process of looking for birds. If you have a nice healthy bird or pair of birds that need a home, please contact me.

I live in Central Mississippi. Willing to pay shipping.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You should find a local club instead of paying for shipping you could buy some birds.
Dave


----------



## napcinco05 (May 10, 2011)

that's true. just look for a club. some fanciers have too many breeders that they just give away some of them. My breeders are some of them. I got them from a club secretary who wanted to help me start provided that you are going to take good care of them. They also are going to give you tips about racing if you are into them.


----------



## MsFarmr (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Just got off the phone with the local club contact person...yes very generious offers and help offered in learning.


----------

